# How long are cheques valid for?



## csirl (5 Sep 2008)

Found a misplaced cheque someone sent me which is dated last April.

What is the time limit for lodging cheques? Cant remember if its 3 or 6 months.

No problem getting the cheque reissued if its out of date, but if its ok, I'll lodge it.


----------



## johndoe64 (5 Sep 2008)

as far as I can remember it's 6 months but not 100% on it.


----------



## jackswift (5 Sep 2008)

It's 6 months from the day the cheque was dated.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2008)

See . It too says 6 months.


----------



## Celtwytch (11 Sep 2008)

I always thought it was 6 months too, but one cheque that I wrote was cashed 8 months later, which I thought was odd.  Best to go with the 6 month limit in this case - especially since you say that it's not a problem to have it reissued.


----------

